# Tyco compatable track



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I just wanted to let you guys know, I have been using the new tyco compatables 6" and 15" curves for about 2 weeks now. They are real nice parts and fit the tyco very well.
If tyco had done this in the begining, they would have had a much larger market share I bet. :thumbsup: 
Seeya!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is good to know since I just ordered some 15s . . .

'Doba


----------

